# MTH Z-1000 Transformer: Workhorse of the O Gauge World!



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

I own 5 of these wonderful MTH transformers as well as additional power bricks.
They all have a reliable fuse/breaker feature that pops the mechanism out and appears white when something goes wrong.
You then just power down, press the breaker back in, correct issue, power back up and done!
They are also very reliable and versatile.
All of mine were purchased between 2003 and now.
No failures, and I use one brick to power my MTH DCS TIU, and also one brick for my Lionel Legacy Base.
The actual controller/brick combo, I have used for all of my conventional trains.
You can purchase it's power brick seperately as well
Perfecto!

http://mthtrains.com/40-1000


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I have 2 of them and power my main layout with them. I love them. I have a Z-750 for my smaller layout and it works great too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For just power bricks, it's very hard to beat the Lionel PowerHouse 180. 10 amps of 180W power, and the best electronic circuit breaker of any brick.

I actually use the MTH Z-750 on my workbench, but I've added a 2A circuit breaker box to better protect work in progress in case of a short.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

You Bet Your Sweet Bippy! I own three, however, I did not use them very much. They work good with O-Gauge tinplate. When used with prewar Std Gauge they're almost useless. It takes the good ol' Lionel Type Z to do it right. I still own five of them.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Pete


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

I've had good luck with these transformer/bricks and use them on my layout. I, too, like the Lionel PH180 as well and found that the circuit breaker is better.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Texas Pete said:


> Pete


:thumbsup: Thats what I run all my trains with.

Another Pete


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Pete AND Re-Pete*

I know that you're supposed to be able to get 20V operating voltage. What is your peak rating after one hour? Not wanting to create problem, I'm just curious.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the bricks should NOT give you 20 volts, they are rated at 18 volts. Legacy and TMCC, obviously Lionel products, specifies 19VAC maximum track voltage, so the PH180 was designed to feed them. The Z1000 bricks, OTOH, have come in various voltages over the years, early ones were 24 volts!


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Can you even still buy those Lionel PH180s?
I can always find a Z-1000, but so far I have found no PH180's via google.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

chipset35 said:


> Can you even still buy those Lionel PH180s?
> I can always find a Z-1000, but so far I have found no PH180's via google.


I read a Q&A with Mike Reagan that he had at Trainworld today (over at OGRE). He stated the new production had to be resubmitted to UL for approval since they had new windings. He said likely May 2016.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are plenty of the existing ones on the used market, and I'm somewhat nervous about what they did to the "new" PH180, I've been hearing conflicting reports.


----------

